# Color scheme



## Debbie1234 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello! I've painted my master bedroom walls Cypress Grass by Kelly Moore Paint. I have a white quilt & shams. I'm stumped with a color scheme to go with my walls. I definitely want a pop color in the red/violet family but uncertain how to use it or any other colors that would go. My windows have plantation shutters & are white like all my trim. My furniture is a dark oak. I've nothing hanging on the walls & plan to buy a love seat or oversized chair & ottoman. I need accent pillows. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciate.
Debbie


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

this might help the effort here...http://kellymoore.autech.com.au/kellymoore/colorcenter/


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

A photo would be great.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jay 78 said:


> A photo would be great.


And/or can you scan the color chip or provide its RGB? I have not seen the Kelly Moore brand since living on the West Coast. I do not have a selector and cannot seem to find the color online.


----------



## agate (Jan 25, 2012)

You have good color scheme Debbie, I like it. Thanks


----------

